# Tool Restorations >  Repairing my Logan Lathe Collet Closer P2

## Catfish

I repair my Logan Lathe 5C Collet Closer. My Logan lathe is Model 922, 11" x 36". 1956 vintage. To much vibration.

Video Link: 



Please Subscribe: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCme...view_as=public

Follow me On Instagram: https://instagram.com/rrintheshop/

Dovetail Cutter and Scribe info: Email To:
RRINTHESHOP@GMAIL.COM

----------

